# Pluto, The 'planet'



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

After all my years of schooling, they say Pluto no longer is consided a planet.......................feel sorry for the person who mislabeled it









http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&...lanet_mutiny_12


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Man! Times are tough. Even the solar system is being downsized! We're gonna be in real trouble if it gets outsourced, too!


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

It is crazy and confusing for our children!!! Pluto is no longer PC and has been downgraded to a dwaft planet.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I see an opening for Uranus jokes


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I see an opening for Uranus jokes


 Isn't that a gas giant?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Good riddance!* I say!

Beat it! Scram! Don't let the door hit you on the way out, Pluto!
Yeah you!... You and your non-conforming elongated orbit! Your rebellious orbital path, not even close to the orbital plane the other planets follow.

That's right... take your KBO buddies with you, and get the h*** out of my galactic neighborhood!

Pluto!







You make me ill!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Guess we'll just have to find another place for our rally next year.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

campmg said:


> Guess we'll just have to find another place for our rally next year.


That place was a bit cold anyway and the trip was a little long!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You guys crack me up!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

OVTT said:


> Guess we'll just have to find another place for our rally next year.


That place was a bit cold anyway and the trip was a little long!
[/quote]

May as well have gone to Oregon.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Man! Times are tough. Even the solar system is being downsized! We're gonna be in real trouble if it gets outsourced, too!


Yeah what will they down size next

Don


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> After all my years of schooling, they say Pluto no longer is consided a planet.......................feel sorry for the person who mislabeled it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What ever!!! Really who cares

These guy's must be really board. These are the same guys who think the whole universe was created by some kind of a big bang







Maybe they could help our government down size...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Does that mean the Disney character will have to change names????


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> Guess we'll just have to find another place for our rally next year.


That place was a bit cold anyway and the trip was a little long!
[/quote]

May as well have gone to Oregon.








[/quote]

Can't agree more. It is HORRIBLE here. Campgrounds are the worst...it rains 350 days a year...never gets above 50 degree...gas is $10 gallon and we don't have running water.

Might as well stay where you are and not even think of coming to Oregon to camp or live.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Does that mean the Disney character will have to change names????


Now that there is funny.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Can't agree more. It is HORRIBLE here. Campgrounds are the worst...it rains 350 days a year...never gets above 50 degree...gas is $10 gallon and we don't have running water.
> 
> Might as well stay where you are and not even think of coming to Oregon to camp or live.


I had no idea the Coasts had so much in common. 'cept O/C, we don't have electricity or indoor plumbing, either. Its a tough life what with snow 11 months of the year and those pesky bears always breaking in to steal the fish drying by the fire side (geesh what are we gonna eat now????!!!!!)


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> May as well have gone to Oregon.


Can't agree more. It is HORRIBLE here. Campgrounds are the worst...it rains 350 days a year...never gets above 50 degree...gas is $10 gallon and we don't have running water.

Might as well stay where you are and not even think of coming to Oregon to camp or live.








[/quote]

I think our good buddy Jim is trying to tell us something.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> I think our good buddy Jim is trying to tell us something.


Ya think!?!









Happy Trails,
Doug

(BTW, He's right... It is just AWFUL here!)


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

The planets are disappearing almost as fast as the value of the dollar!


----------

